# Where does your dog sleep at night?



## LouLouLemon (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello everyone!


Just curious as to where your dog(s) sleep at night? My last special guy (passed) would ALWAYS sleep in his bed on the floor in our bedroom at night. Although, he was also my shadow and attached to my hip. 


Our newest love, Louie, started out in a bed when he was a little nugget, but we would also put a baby gate up so he couldn't wander and get into any trouble at night. Now that he's a little older, we have recently (couple months ago) removed the baby gate. He refuses to sleep in his bed in the bedroom. He much prefers his couch (we have decided he gets the love seat in the living room covered with a blanket), area rug in living room, or the kitchen rug. He is always sure to come in and wake us if he needs a potty break during the night. 


Keep in mind, he has an extremely comfortable bed that mom spent quite a pretty penny on. He'll come lay on it for literally 60 seconds when it's "bed time" then he's out to sleep elsewhere.


It's a weird feeling... it's as if my feeling are kinda hurt that he doesn't want to sleep with "his pack" at night.


Thanks for your input/suggestions.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

He has a bed on the floor at the foot of our bed as well as his crate in the living room. He switches back and forth. I think he likes being close to use but he also likes to be able to keep a watch out on the driveway and back yard and the living room has better access to see those.

Perhaps your pup too wants to be in a spot to keep an eye out.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Bruno starts off on our bed. After a bit (maybe 15 minutes) he hops off and either goes to his kennel to sleep or he sleeps on a dog bed in the bedroom. Gracie starts off either in her kennel or she lays on the dog bed in the bedroom. Sometime during the night she usually comes up into our bed and snuggles in. Then in the morning, she usually leaves and Bruno comes up for his cuddle time with mama. He curls up to me and presses his face against mine and I hold him and pet him  

My previous GSD Mayzie loved to sleep on "her" chair in the front room. She would sometimes come up on our bed for a few minutes but she was never the cuddly type like the two I have now.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine has a circuit: "Her" chair, the couch, the rug, the wood floor. Sometimes she will go sleep in her crate if she is really tired. It's normal for her to move around during the night and sleep in a few different spots. I know whenever she changes location because the living room is right above my bedroom and I can hear her move, flop down, and grumble.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

When my boy was a pup I crated him next to my bed. When he was older, fully housebroken and trusted not to chew, his crate was outside the bedroom along with his bed, which I purposely put in view of my bedroom door. (I found early on that I ALWAYS had to be in his line of sight, which was fine with me! <3 ) He rarely slept with me even as a pup. And believe me, I tried! But he would get up and whine to be back on the floor so he could go to his crate. I was lucky if he'd lay with me on the couch to watch TV during our down time. Mostly would lay on the floor next to me. He always preferred his bed, floor or crate. Hurt my feelings at first too cause I wanted to snuggle with him, but I think he just liked having his own space. I can respect that lol Maybe yours likes to have some space, too? Or just prefers a different sleeping area as it's more comfortable for him?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

WateryTart said:


> Mine has a circuit: "Her" chair, the couch, the rug, the wood floor. Sometimes she will go sleep in her crate if she is really tired. It's normal for her to move around during the night and sleep in a few different spots. I know whenever she changes location because the living room is right above my bedroom and I can hear her move, flop down, and grumble.


I adore the flop and grumble :grin2:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jazz sleeps on the floor right next to our bed most of the time (usually on my side of the bed). Occasionally, though, I'll wake up to find her on the bed in our guest room, or on the futon that's right outside our bedroom in the second floor 'landing' area.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Topper our chihuahua sleeps in my daughter 's bed. Sometimes we steal him. Max starts of sleeping in our bed the move to his bed on the floor. Luna is 7 months old and still sleeps in her crate until we know she won't chew anything up.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is crated at night. He is loose during the day, but we have a stray cat that moved in a few years ago. She gets the run of the house at night. 

He likes his crate. At least half of the time he goes to bed on his own, and I just run in before I go to bed to latch the crate. 

From an alerting perspective it's not as good. Instead of a watch dog we have a declawed cat running around.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Diva starts and ends on her bed in the bedroom. We can hear her moving around between bed and wood floor in the hallway to the living area of the house (we keep the door between the bedroom area and living area shut at night), with the occasional stop in the ensuite bathroom to have a drink.


Suki sleeps on one of the dog beds most of the time. She will sleep with us on occasion, but doesn't usually stay the whole night. When she's ready to get down, she'll stand up and waits until I turn on the flashlight to guide her down the steps at the side of the bed (her legs/hips are starting to bother her more).


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Inga sleeps in her lair. Its a wire crate covered with a black cover. Shes not out loose at night because she has the mind of a child in the body of a teenager.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine rotate, human bed, dog bed, kuranda, bathroom floor. I don't think either would use the bathroom floor if there were two kurandas (that's how they cool off). My girl loves her memory foam bed. The boy does not. It is too hot for him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine sleeps on his sopwith camel.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My boy has 2 cool pads and a regular Petsmart dog bed on the floor of my bedroom. He usually moves from one cool pad to the other and only sleeps on the dog bed when it very cold.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine all sleep in the living room/dining room/kitchen area. They have a couch, a chair, a crate and the floor to sleep on, and they seem to rotate between all of them. The puppy (who will be 8 months old soon) has been sleeping loose with the adult dogs since she was about 5 months old. Lately I've been thinking of having her sleep in my room with me. I have a couch in there that she can sleep on. I might give it a try this weekend. Maybe.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Wherever they are comfortable and safe. I don't want to trip over a dog at night. So if they are loose, they need to stay on their dog beds or out of the way. Mine are crated until they stop getting into trouble when unsupervised.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a king size bed, and good thing, Masi (adult gsd), Ozzie (puppy gsd) and Kizzy (mini aussie) plus 4-5 cats sleep with me..Kholee (mini aussie) sleeps with the husband at the other end of the house, (he snores


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa started out beside our bed after she earned out of crate privileges. After maturing around 2 1/2 to 3, she chose to sleep at the foot of the stairs. Della would sleep on the floor beside me, but we have new carpet so she's be regulated to the downstairs also.


----------



## semcat66 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bonita sleeps on her memory foam bed at the end of our bed. Porter has his bed on my side of our bed, but after his 3 or 4 a.m. (!!) potty trip outside, he gets on the bed with us because he's a bit whiny when he's trying to fall back asleep (just like a little kid!) and putting him on the bed seems to comfort him and he falls right back to sleep. Bonita piles on the bed with us as soon as the alarm goes off on weekdays and when she decides it's time to get up on the weekends...lol...do they make mattresses bigger than king size???...lol....I should mention that there are also 2-3 of our 4 cats on the bed as well.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Inga's "Lair" is known as Iala's Wolf Pit 



Interestingly, our bed is pet hair free.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

The tiny dog sleeps with us, and my shepherd girl sleeps in her crate beside my bed. She sleeps with me on the bed if I take a nap during the day. With my husband in the bed at night, there isn't room, otherwise she would be most welcome!


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

All over, the stairs landing, top of the stairs, her bed on the first floor, around our bed, in the closet, the floor in front of the kitchen, all over in the same night!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva owns the queen bed in the guest room. Sometimes I find her sleeping on the floor in there but mostly she sleeps on the bed with her head on the pillow and ceiling fan on low. I think she would like to spend part of the night with us in our bed. But due to her hip dysplaysia and the height of our bed she can't make the jump up in the dark. She has taken to waking us up during the wee hours for pets and cuddles of late. So we are soon to be building a new lower bed hoping she will be able to just join us and let us sleep in peace. I know...I know we could crate her but she hasn't been crated at night since she was 7 months old. Should it storm during the night she would be found in the bathroom.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Tasha within the last month has graduated to being allowed to sleep out of her crate. She prefers on the floor by the frontdoor. She isn't a couch dog at all.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My bed with me.. But not just my bed.. Areli has her arm over shoulder and inevitably, she works her way to laying her head on my pillow.. Her steamy breath on my neck, or an ear in my eyeball is how I know.. Akivah lays on my legs, effectively trapping me on the bed.. When the combined body heat gets too much, they shift a way and sometimes lay on the floor for a bit, but always returning to the bed and bodies snug against me... Royally sucks during summer! Nice and warm during winter...


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

Puppy is crated. She loves her crate and goes ton either one as a default. Old 13 year old won't climb bed stairs and he sleeps where he wants, foam bed or wood floor. Young Golden sleeps between us with head on husband's pillow. GSD sleeps all night at foot of bed between us. Our other GSD did not like sleeping in our bed. When we dog sat, cousin dog slept with us, too. Go figure?


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Sleeps on dog bed at the foot of my bed or moves to rug in front of the front door inside entry way in the middle of the night and comes back again to me when the sun is coming up. Always on duty...even when we dont ask for it.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Murph sleeps in his crate in the Rec room. Lexi sleeps loose--she is mature enough to have that great privilege. She usually end up on the people bed in the master bedroom or on the floor in there. Raff sleeps in his downstairs crate with me.

We have a bit of an odd set up. Both Lexi and Raff have downstairs and upstairs crates--yes, our decor is impressive. And I don't sleep at night, I've always had sleep issues and it's really gotten severe as I got older. I actually like it. I take Raff downstairs so we don't disturb daddy, he sleeps in his crate, I watch TV and play on the computer till he wakes up at 4-5 am.


----------



## TayciBear (Mar 26, 2017)

Patrick sleeps on my bed. Clementine sleeps in the living room and now that she's not peeing in the house she's sleeping in my room. Once she gets big enough she'll sleep on my bed too. Not sure where I'll sleep especially when my kids want to join us, but I'll manage somehow.


----------



## Tiptx4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ranger will sleep on the floor right next to me. We seal off the bedroom but he has the run of the bedroom and bathroom.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Copper sleeps on the bed by my feet but not all night. Usually after a few hours she'll get down and sleep on the floor blocking the bedroom door. I think she gets too hot on the bed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Now that it is summer and it is hotter upstairs, our dogs sleep on their Chillspot beds. They have reusable icepacks that go inside. The dogs really like them, but they aren't soft. It is like sleeping on chilled tiles. They are welcome to come up on the bed but seldom do.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

In a crate far away from my bedroom since day 1


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

in a crate far away from my room. If I had my way she would be in my room but hubby won't allow it. LOL!:grin2:

I think it is very good for them to be in a crate at least a few nights of the week just so if someone else has to watch them they will not be stressed if they are somewhere else can always take a crate anywhere! And you don't have to worry about what is lying around when you go to sleep


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

In his kennel, downstairs. No dogs allowed in bed and I have too many stairs going up to my second floor.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

In our bedroom in a dog bed that sits at the foot of our bed. At least that's his designated spot. If one of the cats goes downstairs to explore, he'll sleep at the top of the stairs. If it's hot, he'll lay on the tile in the bathroom or on the hardwood under a vent.


----------



## Tiptx4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Tiptx4 said:


> Ranger will sleep on the floor right next to me. We seal off the bedroom but he has the run of the bedroom and bathroom. Sometimes he will sleep a few hours in the bathtub as he is a nut


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja has the run of the house except our bedroom. If she just wouldn't jump up on the window, barking her head off at deer in the middle of the night, scaring the **** out of us, she would sleep in our bedroom.


----------



## travich (May 23, 2017)

Crate at the edge of the bed.


----------



## dan&diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Diesel has the run of the house so he usually starts out between my bed and the window but once he thinks I'm asleep he heads down to the couch. He's not allowed on the couch of course, but he plays the game. Once he hears me wake up he comes up stairs before I can catch him.


----------



## Duke27 (May 29, 2017)

Duke sleeps in his bed in the kitchen surrounded by baby gates. He is still a 9 week old puppy.


----------



## Kungfupanda (Mar 24, 2016)

Our 11 month old male sleeps in his crate but we've also over time taught him to sleep at the foot end of our bed on the ground for the times we go on vacation with him and don't want to have him in the more constricted travel crate over night.

We are moving into a new home with a very small back yard though, and since we can't play fetch in it and have a patio area we are just dedicating the whole space to the dog lol.

I wanted people's thoughts.. Our pup LOVES being outside. I'm home packing our stuff and he's just sitting by the back door looking very well behaved, hoping I let him out (it's way too hot and the sun is at it's zenith). We are thinking of slowly transitioning him into being an outdoor dog in the sense that he spends all day outside, will have a weather appropriate dog house for protection from Canadian elements...but we will still bring him inside for crating (he is still crated....loves chewing, too risky to try anything > 15 mins alone!) while we are at work or away for longer than a couple hours and also at night in winter (even though I'm sure he will refuse to come in). Our back yard backs onto a quiet lane that has not pedestrian traffic and is only meant for people to access their rear-garage drive ways so he shouldn't be harassed or bothered much and 100% of the yard is visible from our living room window. 6 foot fences. We have never left him fully unattended in the backyard because we find he will eat stupid things but he's grown up a lot and has stopped doing 90% of that - so we're waiting for the other 10% before starting this transition  Also any advice on how you would do this? I was thinking 1 hour periods at morning afternoon and night with us creeping through the window at him. Lots of toys and tiring him on long walks before each stint so he is more likely to rest and chill rather than get mischievous 

I've heard a lot of people on here say your dog wants to be with you 100% of the time, but mine really doesn't lol. He needs to be away for a bit, or I need to be away a bit for him to miss me. Even as a pup he kind of likes being aware of where we are always but never around us. He does not have separation anxiety, but mopes a few minutes when we leave. (Note I'm home a lot too recently and in the middle of the move so he's around me A LOT). He's indoors most of the time, and he's only interested in being around me when he's sleepy around 8 pm and first thing in the morning when he's sleepy and cuddly around 5-7 am but other than that he wants to be outside. We train him twice a day, and walk him/exercise him twice a day, but none of that gets the same energetic response as the word "outside". We do long hikes on weekends and longer training sessions with a trainer.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I would LOVE for my girl to sleep on the bed with me, but there isn't room! A queen sized bed with me, my husband, and an 8 pound Chinese Crested Dog. I tried having her in my bed, but she trampled us every time she moved around. My husband gets up to the bathroom several times a night (old man-prostate cancer survivor-weak bladder issues), and she moved into his spot on the bed every time he got up, which was annoying to him, and disruptive for all. I have had surgery and pins in both feet, and when she layed on my feet it was really painful. So, she sleeps right beside me in her crate, which I use as my nightstand. A win win for us both, as I love having her close, and can stick my fingers in her crate to touch her if I want. If I am ever a widow, she will be back on my bed. Husband is fine with that haha!


----------



## GraveyardStuffers (Jun 6, 2017)

My 5 month old pup sleeps on her bed which is right next to mine. She's an easy sleeper and luckily doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> I would LOVE for my girl to sleep on the bed with me, but there isn't room! A queen sized bed with me, my husband, and an 8 pound Chinese Crested Dog. I tried having her in my bed, but she trampled us every time she moved around. My husband gets up to the bathroom several times a night (old man-prostate cancer survivor-weak bladder issues), and she moved into his spot on the bed every time he got up, which was annoying to him, and disruptive for all. I have had surgery and pins in both feet, and when she layed on my feet it was really painful. So, she sleeps right beside me in her crate, which I use as my nightstand. A win win for us both, as I love having her close, and can stick my fingers in her crate to touch her if I want. If I am ever a widow, she will be back on my bed. Husband is fine with that haha!


Thats how I have done Rangers crate in my mudroom. Its a nightstand as well as an end table for my recliner. I love my boy to be close to me. I just cant take him in the bed with me. On another note: He snores and it is almost soothing.


----------



## ann.sam.08 (Jul 6, 2017)

My family and I just got our dog fairly recently and we want her to be able to sleep well on her own before we let her sleep in bed with my husband and I. Our last dog had a lot of separation issues when we first got her and it we had a tough time adjusting her to being on her own especially at night. What we did for my last pup and the one we have now is we have them sleep downstairs in our kitchen. We didn't think it was necessary to put them in a crate so we just got a comfy bed for last dog and she had joint issues so we got this orthopedic bed from Sleepipet. I think they only sell online so you probably won't be able to find them in Petco or any other pet store and my dog that I have now also uses it and she loves it as well. So after my previous and current dog got more acquainted with sleeping by themselves at night, we transitioned them to my bedroom, still sleeping in the same bed at the foot of mine. occasionally she will jump up in bed with my husband and I but for the most part she is sleeping in her bed on the floor. So I would suggest if you've recently gotten a new dog to have them go through that process just so their acquainted with the idea of sleeping alone so you won't have to worry about any separation issues.


----------

